# next thread



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

as he was swinging this Englishman on the next tee

see how to confuse a geelonger


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Gold Lord - It's a conspiracy...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think the pain meds for his shoulder have finally got to him or his been on that other special medicine you guys can get other there.....


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

so he decided to crack open a bottle of 151...........


----------

